# [PORTAGE]No consigo compilar app-doc/doxygen [Solucionado]

## 1donut

Mi problema es que no consigo instalar app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1

```

emerge -av doxygen

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo  USE="qt4 -clang -debug -doc -dot -doxysearch -latex (-sqlite)" LINGUAS="es fr -af -ar -ca -cs -da -de -el -eo -fa -fi -hr -hu -hy -id -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo

 * doxygen-1.8.10.src.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * doxywizard.png SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking doxygen-1.8.10.src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work

>>> Unpacking doxywizard.png to /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work

unpack doxywizard.png: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10 ...

 * Applying doxygen-1.8.9.1-empty-line-sigsegv.patch ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying doxygen-1.8.10-fix_flex_check.patch ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying doxygen-1.8.10-link_with_pthread.patch ...                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build"

cmake --no-warn-unused-cli -C /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake -G Unix Makefiles -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DDOC_INSTALL_DIR=share/doc/doxygen-1.8.10 -DLANG_CODES=fr;es -Duse_libclang=OFF -Dbuild_doc=OFF -Dbuild_search=OFF -Dbuild_wizard=ON -Duse_sqlite3=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build/gentoo_rules.cmake -DCMAKE_TOOLCHAIN_FILE=/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build/gentoo_toolchain.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10

Not searching for unused variables given on the command line.

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.9.3

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.9.3

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting C compile features

-- Detecting C compile features - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Detecting CXX compile features

-- Detecting CXX compile features - done

-- Found PythonInterp: /usr/bin/python (found version "2.7.10") 

-- Found FLEX: /usr/bin/flex (found version "2.5.39") 

-- Found BISON: /usr/bin/bison (found version "3.0.4") 

-- Looking for include file pthread.h

-- Looking for include file pthread.h - found

-- Looking for pthread_create

-- Looking for pthread_create - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE  

-- Looking for iconv_open

-- Looking for iconv_open - found

-- Performing Test ICONV_COMPILES

-- Performing Test ICONV_COMPILES - Success

-- Found ICONV: In glibc  

-- One (and only one) of the ICONV_ACCEPTS_... tests must pass

-- Performing Test ICONV_ACCEPTS_NONCONST_INPUT

-- Performing Test ICONV_ACCEPTS_NONCONST_INPUT - Success

-- Performing Test ICONV_ACCEPTS_CONST_INPUT

-- Performing Test ICONV_ACCEPTS_CONST_INPUT - Success

CMake Error at cmake/FindIconv.cmake:123 (MESSAGE):

  Unable to determine iconv() signature - both test cases passed!

Call Stack (most recent call first):

  CMakeLists.txt:64 (find_package)

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

See also "/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".

See also "/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".

 * ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4184:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1030:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  308:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1370:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10'

>>> Failed to emerge app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1:

 * ERROR: app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   cmake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 4184:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1030:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  308:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1370:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${CMAKE_BINARY}" "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/work/doxygen-1.8.10'

```

```

cat /etc/portage/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fpermissive -Wall" 

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-doc bindist mmx sse sse2 multilib nsplugin xinerama ogg oggvorbis vorbis\ 

     freetype gnutls  bash-completion -bluetooth -gnome\

     -wifi -kde zsh-completion -yahoo consolekit polocykit polkit\

     dbus udev xvmc xvid xcomposite gcj gdbm\

     wayland X egl usb upower unicode pam udisk udev tk svg sound\

     -semantic-desktop recode readline -plasma osc orc mule\

     mozilla -ios introspection gtk gtk3 gstreamer gsl gmp gimp\

     accessibility png jpeg jpeg2k music acl oss a52 aac apm pulse\ 

     pulseaudio threads xcb bluetooth LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS"

##??? UTIL???PARMmOI##

ABI_X86="64 X32"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

LINGUAS="en fr es"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau nvidia vmware"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver scripting-beanshell scripting-javascript wiki-publisher"

```

Me podrian decir que debo hacer para que pueda compilarlo

no dudáis en preguntarme información adicional

Gracias.

Aqui os dejo: 

emerge --info https://bpaste.net/show/9463e7fecf79

emerge --info '=app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1::gentoo' https://bpaste.net/show/448938f1703f

cat /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/temp/build.log https://bpaste.net/show/2be1d700bc1f

cat /var/tmp/portage/app-doc/doxygen-1.8.10-r1/temp/environment https://bpaste.net/show/30dcea1591e0Last edited by 1donut on Fri May 27, 2016 6:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## natrix

Por curiosidad, intenta un emerge como sigue:

```
USE="-qt4" emerge -av doxygen 
```

Cambiando de tema ¿por qué tiene MAKEOPTS="-j8" en el make.conf?

El MAKEOPTS sabe ser impar, es el número de procesadores +1. No digo que esté mal, solo que me llamó la antención.

----------

## quilosaq

Es un problema conocido:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=560388

La solución mas fácil es que elimines -fpermissive de tu CXXFLAGS, instales el paquete y vuelvas a poner -fpermissive.

----------

## 1donut

natrix 

Intente

```
USE="-qt4" emerge -av doxygen 
```

y no funciono, gracias de todos modos.

En el MAKEOPTS tengo 8 porque tengo 7 procesadores y le puse +

----------

## 1donut

quilosaq

Gracias a tu solución consigue compilarlo, gracias  :Smile: 

----------

